# Hello



## coswin (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking to return to fancy mice ownership after a few years off. Used to breed a little and particularly liked my satins and rexs. I don't show or intend to breed this time around.

Would be nice to hear from other mousey folk around Leicester (if there are any).


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Myself and SarahC are both from Leicester, and we also have some members around Market Harborough/Kettering way  Thinking about it, we're all mods/admin too


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Coswin

:welcome1

As Mousebreeder says, there are a few of us in and around Leicester, myself included.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

hello and Welcome!


----------

